# Cooking at home for profit



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I heard about this on Public Radio today. Selling food from home no permits no inspections. It has been discussed here lately. Check out https://josephine.com. What do you think?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It does not matter how much fluff a website can put on what a good service they are doing, it is still illegal. Some that are only baking may fall under the cottage laws,  but need to be inspected by the local HD, etc not by the "Josephine staff", they are not a regulatory agency.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes and if there ARE code violaions, guess what?--the buck
stops with the home cook, not the unaccountable Josephiners.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

The violations could be as simple as, here in washington, you can't prep food in a sink that doesn't have a gap between it's drain and the floor drain. By definition, no home kitchen would legally be up to code.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What little bit of this model we are seeing here on CT is just the tip of the iceberg.

It will continue to grow and become like a cancer on the brick and mortar places (as well as the trucks) unless we all start doing our part to not only report but follow thru and make sure it is either corrected or shut down.

Really this is almost laughable..... https://josephine.com/safety

mimi


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Personally, I don't see this as a viable business model. Think about it. Would you trust some home cook to cook a meal for your family or cater an event for you? When someone is looking for a reputable caterer, they want references, they want to try the caterers food, they want to make sure the caterer is licensed, inspected and has insurance. I sincerely doubt you'll see this growing into anything big. And will most likely be gone in the next year or two. If it hurts anyone, it will hurt restaurant take out/delivery and maybe private chefs.

Gina


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't see this being any competition for caterers.
These sites are pushing one serving x however many you need ( single guy, couples, busy soccer moms) for that evening.
Same as stopping off at a QSR with the only difference being not cooked by a BOH microwave expert.
Right ;-) ?

All they ask of their cooks is honesty and a look thru their kitchen the day after Molly Maids have passed thru.
Just look at their profiles.... nice clean healthy Americans just wanting to play chef.
This one will even pay for your Serve Safe card.
Ecoli anyone?

mimi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There is just too much variation in people's ability to cook.


----------

